# Whole Tobacco Alkaloids vs. USP Nicotine



## Alex (17/2/16)

*WTA juices ? *
Whole tobacco alkaloid juice

We get a lot of questions about what whole tobacco alkaloid juice is and why we’d want to offer it so to clarify we decided to make a blog post detailing exactly what it is and what makes it different from every other eliquid on the market.

First off, is WTA for you? There are some benefits to WTA over other eliquids especially for people switching over from a heavy cigarette habit, the target market for them is people who’ve tried switching to ecigs and found that either:

A. E-cigs just don’t “do it” for them.

B. They like e-cigs but don’t see them as a full-on replacement for cigarettes and continue to smoke on the side.

So, if you can’t get ecigs to work then maybe WTAs are exactly what you need.

If nicotine-only juice was enough for you to switch from cigarettes then more power to you, we’d recommend sticking with what works for you and that’s why we offer all of our flavors in both WTA and regular nicotine. We’d actually recommend people who haven’t had any problems getting off cigarettes with regular eliquid stick with it since part of the reason why WTAs work so well is that they better emulate what makes cigarettes so habit-forming and this makes them more habit-forming as a result. We don’t want people getting addicted to our products but rather we want people to have a healthier alternative to something they’re already addicted to. The reason for this added effect is the presence of background alkaloids in the juice.

So what is a “background alkaloid?” Alkaloids are found in almost all plants, they are the nitrogenous compounds in the plant and in many cases interact in some way with the human body, background alkaloids are ones found in smaller amounts. In the case of the tobacco plant the main alkaloid is nicotine and the background alkaloids are nornicotine, anatabine, and anabasine. The background alkaloids modify the effects of nicotine by making the overall effect both stimulating and relaxing whereas nicotine by itself acts as more of a stimulant. The effect one gets from WTAs is a lot more like the effect of a cigarette since it contains these background alkaloids in the same ratio as they are in the tobacco plant. Ideally, WTAs should be looked at as a stepping stone in the switch from cigarettes. They don’t contain any of the cancer-causing chemicals released when a cigarette burns so the health effects can be expected to be drastically smaller than cigarettes and much more like any other eliquid.

There really isn’t much of a difference when it comes to taste, WTAs have a greater throat hit relative to an eliquid with the same amount of USP nicotine, and that’s something a lot of people who are switching over from cigarettes tend to prefer, anyway.

This might sound a lot like another product called NET e-juice, so, how are WTAs different from NET juices? Naturally extracted tobacco or NET e-juice gives the same whole tobacco effect as WTA but this extraction process is a little more crude and doesn’t leave you with the ability to flavor the juice like anything other than the tobacco it’s made from. With a whole world of flavors out there using WTAs we can make a juice that still tastes like tobacco or any combination of fruits and creams while still being highly satisfying for smokers. We can also control the dosage of nicotine a lot more closely and this makes quality control easier and also provides options for people trying to lower their nicotine intake.

source: https://omvapor.wordpress.com/2015/10/13/why-do-we-offer-wta-juices/

reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...5u5e/whole_tobacco_alkaloids_vs_usp_nicotine/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

thanks man, I'm going to send a link of this to a colleague as he is currently a B person, still smoking on the side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/2/16)

@Alex really enjoy all the articles you put up. Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

